# Celtic Cable - Saxon Braid Stitch Pattern (K)



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

*How to Knit the 
Celtic Cable - Saxon Braid Stitch Pattern
by Kristen of Studio Knit*

With video tutorial and
Free PDF pattern download

http://www.studioknitsf.com/2017/02/celtic-cable-saxon-braid/


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

*Celtic Knit Aran Pillow
by Glenna C.*

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/celtic-knit-aran-pillow


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

I like that a lot.... thanks...


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I love this cable design.


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks - my irish dil will love this for St. Pats day....with luck i'll have time to whip up a scarf


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

*Nennir
by Lucy Hague*

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nennir


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks so much!


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

KroSha said:


> *How to Knit the
> Celtic Cable - Saxon Braid Stitch Pattern
> by Kristen of Studio Knit*
> 
> ...


==============
Oh my, thank your for the saxon braid stitch pattern. That was the next thing I was going to learn after I finish my present project. It looks so complicated to me, but I want to learn it.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

The Barrington Saxon braid (one more set of braids): http://ittakesballstoknit.com/?p=484


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

jvallas said:


> The Barrington Saxon braid (one more set of braids): http://ittakesballstoknit.com/?p=484


Photo of the Barrington Saxon braid:


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

I have to learn to read charts; I hate charts. 
I could possibly knit those braids if they were typed stitch by stitch but most of the cables in patterns just come in charts. 
Those cable braids you posted are beautiful. I will bookmark this page and save them.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Love love love


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

pfoley said:


> I have to learn to read charts; I hate charts.
> I could possibly knit those braids if they were typed stitch by stitch but most of the cables in patterns just come in charts.
> Those cable braids you posted are beautiful. I will bookmark this page and save them.


Hi pfoley, I haven't "talked" to you in so long - - how is Nala ???

You should REALLY like these cables - - of the 4 links posted so far, the pillow is the only one that just has a chart !!!
__________


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

jvallas said:


> The Barrington Saxon braid (one more set of braids): http://ittakesballstoknit.com/?p=484


Oh my, love this! Thank you for sharing.

Charts are not that difficult. Give them a try.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Hi pfoley, I haven't "talked" to you in so long - - how is Nala ???
> 
> You should REALLY like these cables - - of the 4 links posted so far, the pillow is the only one that just has a chart !!!
> __________


===

Nala is doing great. We just returned from our evening walk.
I am so very happy you posted those directions for those cable patterns.I have been looking for the saxon pattern for awhile now that was not on a chart. I did find a youtube video on the saxon that I was going to try next but the ones you posted were perfect. 
Thank you.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

pfoley said:


> ===
> 
> Nala is doing great. We just returned from our evening walk.
> I am so very happy you posted those directions for those cable patterns.I have been looking for the saxon pattern for awhile now that was not on a chart. I did find a youtube video on the saxon that I was going to try next but the ones you posted were perfect.
> Thank you.


Hug her from me !!!

The Saxon Cable in the link of the initial post is the same as the cables on the pillows, which are only charted. It may make it fun or easier for some knitters to follow the chart by having the written pattern side-by-side for comparison ???
__________


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Hug her from me !!!
> 
> The Saxon Cable in the link of the initial post is the same as the cables on the pillows, which are only charted. It may make it fun or easier for some knitters to follow the chart by having the written pattern side-by-side for comparison ???
> __________


yes that is a great idea; that way I can learn the chart.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

pfoley said:


> yes that is a great idea; that way I can learn the chart.


I learned from a combination that way. :sm24:

Would love to hear how it works out for you !!!

Charts can seem intimidating, but once you get comfortable with them, it makes following your place in the pattern much easier.
__________


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Oh my, love this! Thank you for sharing.
> 
> Charts are not that difficult. Give them a try.


You're welcome - the first time I saw it, I was in love with it!


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## aussiebead (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks for the superb cable links


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

thanks for all the links


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Here's a great assortment of cable motifs on squares (I've made one of her hearts a couple times - once as one square of a memorial afghan* - and just love it): http://www.ravelry.com/designers/devorgillas-knitting-sometimes

*This -


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

jvallas said:


> Here's a great assortment of cable motifs on squares (I've made one of her hearts a couple times - once as one square of a memorial afghan* - and just love it): http://www.ravelry.com/designers/devorgillas-knitting-sometimes
> 
> *This -


WOW - - quite a variety...

Those puzzle scarves are fascinating.

I kind of like this Celtic knot:


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

KroSha said:


> WOW - - quite a variety...
> 
> Those puzzle scarves are fascinating.
> 
> I kind of like this Celtic knot:


Imagine that on a sweater - stunning!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

jvallas said:


> Imagine that on a sweater - stunning!


Whew - - amazing !!!
__________


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

As I've always said, I never met a cable I didn't like!!!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

pattibe said:


> As I've always said, I never met a able I didn't like!!!


Ooooh, gorgeous!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. I love the look.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Wonderful link! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

pattibe said:


> As I've always said, I never met a cable I didn't like!!!


W-O-W-Z-A !!!!!!!!!
__________


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

:sm24:


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks for the lovely stitch patterns. Time to use some of these in the future projects.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for the link


----------



## kdanielewicz (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you so mich for these links!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

If any of you work up some cabled swatches or add the cable patterns to your projects, I hope you will be able to post photos...
__________


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Love the Celtic Cable. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Now these will be a challenge! Love the cushion cover! Love cables and have been too lazy to do them! 
Thank you for all the links.


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the link. Love those cables.


----------



## fdb123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Beautiful cable patterns! The list of bookmarked future projects grows ever longer!


----------



## gypsygin (Jul 30, 2018)

I registered with KP solely for the purpose of getting a free pattern for the Celtic Saxon Knit scarf...the link is no longer working. Can this pattern get posted again please?


----------



## gypsygin (Jul 30, 2018)

I registered with KP solely for the purpose of getting a free pattern for the Celtic Saxon Knit scarf...the link is no longer working. Can this pattern get posted again please?


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

gypsygin said:


> I registered with KP solely for the purpose of getting a free pattern for the Celtic Saxon Knit scarf...the link is no longer working. Can this pattern get posted again please?


If you follow the Ravelry link of my 2nd post on page 1, Ravelry says the free pattern is available at Canadian Living dot-com...try this:

http://www.canadianliving.com/home-and-garden/knitting-and-crochet/article/how-to-knit-an-aran-pillow-with-a-celtic-design


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

KroSha said:


> *How to Knit the
> Celtic Cable - Saxon Braid Stitch Pattern
> by Kristen of Studio Knit*
> 
> ...


Oh shoot! It comes up as an error for me.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Roses and cats said:


> Oh shoot! It comes up as an error for me.


Please try the Canadian living.com link posted right above your text...


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I love all these patterns, I made a large Afghan last year using some of these for my son's wedding gift last year...but I must make another soon


----------

